# Fracino Little Gem water alarm



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi, new here - hope this isn't out of place









I've been lurking for a while, and hunting around for the answer to this, to no avail.

I've got a Fracino Little Gem, which seems to have quite a twitchy out of water alarm. It'll stop mid-shot, which is pretty annoying.

When this happens, the water level still looks okay in the sight glass, so I'd've thought there would be enough water in the boiler to finish pouring the shot at least.

So, my question is - is this expected behaviour?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Could it be scale on the sensor/contacts?


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Well, it seems to *work* - when the alarm goes off, the tank is empty. I'd just expect that the alarm would allow the current shot to finish.

Ah - I should add that it's the version with the electronic control unit. So pre-programmed shot lengths.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Aidy said:


> Well, it seems to *work* - when the alarm goes off, the tank is empty. I'd just expect that the alarm would allow the current shot to finish..


You'd think so wouldn't you...don't forget to give constructive feedback to the Retailer and Fracino, so they are aware of the issue (which they are) and start giving people what they need. Needs more give feedback so the manufacturers start fixing these simple little things. "Last shot protection" currently exists on the QM Verona and the ACS Vesuvius. It's a a simple fix on all machines, makes me wonder why they don't do it...my guess would be, whilst people still buy their machines they don't give a rats a**s about this sort of annoying stuff.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Not just me then - I guess that's both reassuring in that there's not a fault with my machine, and... the opposite of reassuring, in that it's not something trivially fixed.

It wouldn't be so frustrating if there was any other way of knowing the tank was about to be depleted (short of a dip stick), water level in the sight glass always sits at the top.


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Luckily for me one tank full is about one knock-box full of pucks, so I work around it that way - empty the pucks usually means fill the water. |

Not sure why they have sensors at the bottom of the cherub tank, cos they certainly don't seem to do anything useful.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Dave c said, it would be useful if manufacturers did fit a complete shot / last shot device . When a coffee machine requires just water and beans I do not think it unreasonable to check that these are there ready for use. Running out is about the equivalent of waiting for the OIL light to come on to inform you your engine needs oil or petrol =essential ingredients.

Being somewhat "old school" I prefer to check rather than rely on more and more technology.


----------

